# Penn Spinfisher 430 SS und die zweite Spinfisher-Generation



## Bilch (5. April 2022)

Kurz nachdem ich mich für alte Rolle zu interessieren begonnen habe, bin ich über die Penn Rollen gestolpert. Von Anfang an war ich fasziniert von denen und vor paar Tagen konnte ich mich über meine erste Penn Rolle freuen, die ich von Kollegen Elbtrottel bekommen habe 

Es handelt sich um eine Penn Spinfisher 430 SS. Die Rolle kam Anfang der 80er auf den Markt und gehörte zur zweiten Generation der Spinfisher Rollen. Es waren 8 Rollen in dieser Serie, 420 SS, 430 SS, 440 SS, 450 SS, 550 SS, 650 SS, 750 SS und 850 SS.

Produziert wurde die Rolle bis Anfang der 90er, als sie mit dem Modell 4300 SS der dritten Generation ersetzt wurde und diese wiederum mit 430 SSG (4. Generation). Die 430 SS war noch eine voll-Metall Rolle, die Nachvolgemodellen aber schon aus Graphit; alle drei Modelle wurden noch in der Penn Fabrik in Philadelphia produziert (2005 hat Penn die Produktion nach China verleg).





Die 430 SS ist eine kleine Rolle, gedacht fürs leichte Süß- und Salzwasserangeln. Hier die Katalogdaten:
- Gewicht: 8,75 Unzen (248 g)
- Schnurkapazität: 225 Yards 6 Pfund Mono (ca. 200 m 016er Mono)
- Übersetzung: 5,1 : 1
- Schnureinzug: 21 Zoll (53 cm)
- Spulendurchmesser: 1 3/4 Zoll (4,4 cm)
- Bremskraft: 7 Pfund (3,2 kg)

Das Gehäuse und Rotor sind aus eloxiertem Aluminiumguss mit gebackener Emaille Beschichtung, die Seitenplatte aber aus Plastik (Graphit-Composit)




Der Maschinenraum ist ein Traum  die Rolle hat ein Schnekenradgetriebe mit Direktkopplung für den Spulenhub. Das Großrad und alle Komponenten der RLS sind aus Bronze (naval brass, C46400, 59 % Kupfer, 40 % Zink, 1 % Zinn), Rotorachse/Ritzel, Spulenachse und Führungstück aus Edelstahl.






Die RLS ist lautlos und die Klinke greift in 12 Zähne an der Außenseite des Großrads (also leider nicht getriebeentlastend)




Die Kurbel ist aus goldeloxierten Aluminium; auf dem Kurbelansatz befindet sich eine Ölnippel um das Getriebe schmieren zu können.




Der Rotor ist aus Alu, der Bügelarm aber leider aus Plastik (das ist was die verwendeten Materialien angeht meine einzige Kritik). Der Bügel ist aus Edelstahl und hat einen Innenumschlag, lässt sich aber auch per Hand umklappen. Das Schnurlaufröllchen ist aus Edelstahl, mit Hartchrom beschichtet und läuft auf einer Buchse. Es ließ sich auch vor der Wartung problemlos drehen, was für ausgezeichnete Qualität spricht.




Ein potenzielles Problem sehe ich im Bügel. Dieser lässt sich nämlich nicht sehr weit nach hinten umklappen - frage mich ob die Schnur wenn sie von der Spule fliegt gegen den Bügel schlagen wird ...




Die Rolle hat eine überlappende goldeloxirte Druckknopfspule aus maschinell bearbeiteten Aluminium. Der Bremsknauf ist aus Plaste und angeblich ist diese Plastik sehr anfällig für Risse. Bei dieser Rolle gibt es keine, da sie sehr gut gepflegt war. Unter dem Knauf sind eine Federscheibe, eine Edelstahlscheibe und eine Teflon Bremsscheibe (nach 1985 hat man statt Teflon die HAT-100 Bremsscheiben eingebaut) – der Durchmesser ist 3,4 cm  (so eine Bremse hat übrigens die DAM QUICK Finessa XL 125 ff Serie). Die Knarre ist sehr einfach aus dünnem Federstahlblech gemacht und funktioniert super.






Und zum Schluss noch zwei Fotos von dieser wunderschönen Rolle


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 215641 (5. April 2022)

...ja wenn ich gewußt hätte das die Rolle so toll ist hätte ich mehr verlangt als die 250 Euro... 




wie gesagt viel Freude damit!

Gruß

Elbtrottel


----------

